# One of today's projects



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

4" service, meter with bypass, and an RPZ in a hot box. Pretty boring stuff. But I thought I would take pics for you folks. Enjoy. One of the boys (PZ username = Poo Pilot) felt the need to "pose"


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

nice looking work :yes: serious shizel


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Largest I've done is 4" at a huge apartment complex. I was the new guy so I was the one that spent a whole day looking for a connection to narrow down and work off the 2" larger device we couldn't manage to make up.


You are literally at the mercy of the tolerance of the fittings. Job sucked as what could of been a day job and gone.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Love dem big ball valves....Not for kids though....


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Good Lord, I can see that guy's plumbers crack through his orange shirt....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

It looks like that valve would be a pain to service inside that hot box. The checks do not look to bad but the reduced pressure zone is in the back of the box looks tough to fix.

Or does that box easly come apart?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey that looks like my channel locks there on the ground, give them back dam it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice work!!! Looks expensive too


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I tired to find a funny surprised picture for this response, because I would give that look if you gave me that job, but this will do.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Box comes apart with no fasteners. Just kinda keys together. It wasn't THAT expensive...


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

what did you use as a dialectric fitting on your 2" copper water meter bypass?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SPH said:


> what did you use as a dialectric fitting on your 2" copper water meter bypass?


Wut:blink:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I re-read your question. Where is copper in direct contact with steel?

What should I have used?

Help me understand....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I installed a dishwasher today.:rockon:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

SPH said:


> what did you use as a dialectric fitting on your 2" copper water meter bypass?


 
It looks like brass flanges. and it will have gaskets. never heard of a need for dialectrics on those.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

why is the rpz in a hot box, when it looks like the rest of the service is exposed?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> why is the rpz in a hot box, when it looks like the rest of the service is exposed?


The meter will be removed and the riser winterized annually. Obviously, ya don't want to remove a 4" RPZ every winter. 

They didn't want to pay for a larger box.....


----------



## poo pilot (Apr 27, 2010)

*to: tankless*

Ill take that as a compliment, Tankless.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I installed a dishwasher today.:rockon:


Good job Randy:thumbup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I installed a dishwasher today.:rockon:


Well I used one today showoff. :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I hooked up 2 lavatory faucets today.:rockon:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I hooked up 2 lavatory faucets today.:rockon:


 Did you hook up a toilet today? I used one. :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What happened to my thread. I just checked it yesterday evening and she was fine. I get up this morning to check her and she has gone completely off the rails......

Oh well, such as life on the PZ......:laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Love dem big ball valves....Not for kids though....


they're a real ***** if you don't exercise them every once in a while too....


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Why did you decide to go with butterfly/ballvalve rather than gate/globe?

Is that a strainer after the bypass?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

eddiecalder said:


> Why did you decide to go with butterfly/ballvalve rather than gate/globe?
> 
> Is that a strainer after the bypass?


 
I like valves that will actually shut off after a few years.

Yes.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

why wouldn't you put the strainer before the water meter? Any debris coming down the line will foul the meter.

would not pass inspection here how you have it installed.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Matt said:


> I like valves that will actually shut off after a few years.
> 
> Yes.



I was taught in school that gate/globe is better practice for a bypass
so I was curious if it is the same where you work.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

eddiecalder said:


> I was taught in school that gate/globe is better practice for a bypass
> so I was curious if it is the same where you work.


 No. What is the reasoning.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The only advantage of gate and globe valves over ball and butter fly valves is that Gate/globe valves tend to throttle flow in a much more linear curve. If throttling is not needed, then ball/butterfly valves are the way to go.



eddiecalder said:


> I was taught in school that gate/globe is better practice for a bypass
> so I was curious if it is the same where you work.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SPH said:


> why wouldn't you put the strainer before the water meter? Any debris coming down the line will foul the meter.
> 
> would not pass inspection here how you have it installed.


So you put strainers before all water meters in Canada?

I would love to see where it states that in your code.:yes:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

nice work. 



no bypass allowed here. in az


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Each jurisdiction has its own set of guidelines, such as Surrey has it in its meter installation guidelines that a strainer must be installed before any meter larger than 2". 

Besides the point of it being a code requirement, I would say it is just good plumbing practice to always protect larger meters, 2" or greater, with a strainer.


----------

